# Yankee or Dixie?



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Take this test and find out...http://www.chuckchamblee.com/dom/fun/yankee_dixie_quiz.htm

I got a 43%...barely a yankee. I don't consider myself either really anyway, I'm a midwesterner...which is a different breed in itself. 8)


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

44%...i guess i'm in the middle 2


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

39%- Yankee


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm with Matt, since ND wasn't a state during the time of the civil war era, I don't consider myself a Yankee.

The term evolves anyway, in the period of the American Revolution, the British called all of the American colonists Yankee's.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

81% Dixie......sorry ya'll ! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn w4w, you aren't married to your cousin are ya????!!!!   :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

43% Yank. Dam bug. :bop:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

36% yank, but boy do i hate them yankees, especially jeter


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Why ******** are not paramedics!

A couple of ******** are out in the woods hunting when one of them
suddenly grabs his chest and falls to the ground. He doesn't seem to be
breathing; his eyes are rolled back in his head.
The other guy whips out his cell phone and calls 911. He gasps to
the operator, "I think Bubba is dead! What should I do?"
The operator, in a calm soothing voice says, "Just take it easy
and follow my instructions. First, let's make sure he's dead."
There is a silence... and then a shot is heard.
The guy's voice comes back on the line, "Okay, now what?"


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

39% yankee!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

What does a fifteen year old Alabama boy say during sex?
Get off me Pa yur crushin' my smokes!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

75% dixie :beer: who would have thought


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

4 Curl :lol:

44% Yankee


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

44% Yankee.
Will always be a midwesterner. We have our own language and culture.

cootkiller


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

46% Yankee


----------

